# .



## Cuppycakez (Sep 26, 2014)

..


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 26, 2014)

Get a new 3DS
Cry
Fix it
Become a piece of cotton candy
Eat it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seriously, you have to get warranty if you want to fix that. At least thats all I know. Sorry


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

Aaaaand that is why you don't buy a 2DS

Have you dropped it?
Does it have any scratches? Where?
Do you treat it well?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 26, 2014)

You should be able to check for warranty if you registered it on Club Nintendo. Just go to support and follow instructions from here. You could also try their support forums or give them a call at 1 (800) 255-3700 between the hours of 6 am and 7 pm PST.


----------



## CR33P (Sep 27, 2014)

more details.


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 27, 2014)

Are you playing animal crossing digitally on an sd card or on an actual cartridge? 

If by cartridge try putting in another game to see if you get the same issue.

If by SD card if you have another sd card copy the data over to another sd card if you have one and see if you are running into the same issue.

The reasoning behind this is to see if it's a hardware failure, sd card (data) failure or cartridge failure.

The 2ds is not nearly a year old so I'm sure there's some sort of warranty with it. If none of the quick troubleshooting tips work I highly recommend calling Nintendo support before you might do something that might void its warranty.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Sep 27, 2014)

Beary said:


> Aaaaand that is why you don't buy a 2DS



yeah better you striked that out cause there's no basis for that


----------



## Cuppycakez (Sep 28, 2014)

..


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

There is a way to fix it by messing with some buttons/the SD card.  My 3DS threw a hissy fit a few times and I had to remove the game, the SD card, and jam the power button or something.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 17, 2014)

..


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 17, 2014)

How did you get to the acnl title screen if none of your buttons and touch screens are working?


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 17, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> How did you get to the acnl title screen if none of your buttons and touch screens are working?


I assume it's because the buttons and touch screen lock up when ACNL is loaded up.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 18, 2014)

..


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 18, 2014)

My 3DSXL was frozen when I turned on the system.  When I clicked on open for the title I got the manual.
After closing and opened 6 or more time it started to work.  Than it was frozen again.

Phoned Nintendo and they asked when I last updated my system.  I didn't have the theme and making the system run better update.  I updated it and it's working fine.  The person also mention that another solution is to calibrate the touch screen.
The screen protectors also can cause a problem.  The touch screen doesn't work.

The person at Nintendo was very helpful and explained everything.  Found out it's a flat fee to fix anything wrong with your 3DS.
They look at the whole system and fix anything wrong with it.  If they can't fix it they'll give you a new 3DS and move all your data to the new one.  Yours is under warranty and should be good.

I bought my 3DSXL a day before the sale.  Saleperson at Walmart said I just needed to bring back the bill to get the price changed the next day.  That wasn't right.  They need the number on the box to change the bill.
So your number should be in the system for Nintendo with the date bought.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

It sorta happened with my XL last Thurday.

I was playing Smash 4 in school, when all of a sudden the volume and home button won't respond.

And it took me until the end of the school day to realize that I had to shake my XL to get it to work again, I had no idea what happened..but I'm glad it's OK.


----------

